# DERMABLEND? for NC42



## mevish (Oct 22, 2009)

I need some opinions on this...

Well, I'm a Nc42 I have a scar on my arm and would like to cover it up but I have no clue which DermaBlend Foundation to choose from. As I have no stores near me that sell DermaBlend apart from it being online I'll have to take a gamble and  go with what appears to match my skin tone..

if theres any nc42's out there who have used DermaBlend please would you let me know which shade you would reccomend.


----------



## mufey (Oct 25, 2009)

You live in London right, most of the larger Boots stock Dermablend next to La Roche Posay and Avene in the skincare aisles.


----------

